# Spay/neuter for show buns?



## lauratunes12 (Oct 28, 2012)

I saw something about not spaying/neutering show bunnies...

We plan on showing ours, but not breeding her... Do show bunnies have to be un-spayed/neutered? She's too young now, but we were planning on getting her spayed as soon as she was of age.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, show rabbits need to be unaltered.

The main point of showing is to find rabbits that most represent breed standard. A rabbit with lots of wins, or who is excellent representation of that breed, is then used for breeding to reproduce quality or better quality rabbits in that breed. An altered bun can't reproduce, obviously, so it defeats the purpose.

Same rules apply for dog shows. They can't be fixed either.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 28, 2012)

You can't show a spayed or neutered rabbit. The point of showing is to help evaluate breeding rabbits and then use them for breeding afterwards. So showing a spayed or neutered rabbit doesn't make much sense. 

You could show her until she is old enough to be spayed or even a bit longer, and then get her spayed after. 

If you are not going to breed her, then showing is more for fun. You could maybe see if there is another rabbit activity near you (like rabbi hopping). Spayed or neutered buns can compete in these.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 28, 2012)

They can not show if altered. Same as in just about all animal shows (though I did hear of a dog show were they allowed spayed and neutered dogs show in a seporate class).


----------

